# Looking for Fort Collins after work crew



## Rocks (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey all,

I got a new job in Fort Collins and expect to be free between 4pm to 5pm during the week, maybe earlier as I get settled.

I kayak class IV stuff with the Poudre at 3'+ from Steven's Gulch to bridges takeout being my favorite near Fort Collins. I'm open to more.

Hit me up,

720 507 four 9 0 9

John


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Most any night*

Just go up to Bridges Take Out most any night and find a group to run with. I'll probably be there between 4 and 5 tonight (in a raft).

Bruce
970-988-6038


----------



## RYazbeck (Apr 20, 2011)

We're heading down with one raft this Saturday if anyone wants to join. Maybe rustic then Stevens down around 10am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

